# Casual Gilden für Erwachsene?



## Biermischer (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community.

Da ich nach intensiver, wenn auch etwas unbeholfener Suche im Forum keine Thred gefunden hab, stell ich mein Anliegen nun hier vor. 

Seit der WoW Classic - Public Beta bin ich ein begeisteter Abenteurer in Azeroth. Gestartet mit einer Gilde aus lauter RL Freunden, war ich mit der Zeit, und einem Server Wechsel, nun in einigen "Fun"Gilden unterwegs. Leider habe ich mittlerweile schon dreimal den selben Fall erlebt, das aus der "Fun"-Gilde, durch wachsende Mitgliederzahlen, eine motivierte Raid-Gilde wurde. Im Grunde kann ich freilich verstehen,das man das Möglichste erreichen will. Nur war eben für mich als "Casual Gamer", der maximal 8 Stunden pro Woche in Azeroth verbringen kann, eine Raidgilde mit Pflichtterminen und strenegen Foren Regeln auf Dauer keine Lösung.

Auch wenns überheblich klingt, suche ich eine reine Fun Gilde, die einen nicht zum zocken zwingen will. 
Freilich gibt es auch auf meinem Server (Blackmoore) Gilden dieser Art. Nur musste ich schon mehrfach feststellen, das man da mit etwas fortgeschrittenem Alter eher eich Exot ist. 

Deshalb richtet sich meine Suche an eine Ü 30 "Fun/Casual" Gilde auf Blackmoore, die meinen 2 Accounts und 3 70ern ein entspanntes Miteinander bieten kann. Im gegenzug biete ich 2 sehr nette,höfliche und geduldige Zocker,die auch gerne, die doch etwas spärliche Zeit in die Gilde investieren würden. 

Über Antworten/Tips/ Meinungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Gerne stoße ich hier auch eine Diskusion zum Thema an. Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Mein erster Thred. Bitte auf Anfänger Fehler hinweisen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Du bist doch selbst noch nicht 30. Ich sag: Stimmt, ändert aber nix ;o)


----------



## RifleJack (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Biermischer,

ja das Thema was Du angesprochen hast ist bekannt. Und auch ich habe es schon selber und im Bekanntenkreis ähnlich erleben dürfen.

Meine eigene Gilde hat es genau so erwischt. Hat sich aus einem Clan mit RL Kontakten gegründet und nun ist jeder zumindest WoW technisch verstreut oder hat gar aufgehört.

Das Problem der Casual Gilden ist, dass wenn mal einer Blut leckt (oder die Itemhatz anfängt) kaum noch Interesse an "normalem" zusammenspiel besteht. Der ein oder andere zieht dann mit und schwups ist Unwucht da. Das führt dann oft zu Verstimmungen. Leider (zumindest für Casuals) ist es so das aus Casuals dann häufig Raidinteressierte werden. Wir hatten intern oft die Diskusion wie man damit umgehen kann (also beide Fraktionen unter einen Hut zu bekommen), aber dann kommen so Punkte wie 2 Klassengesellschaft, der strengt sich nicht an und so weiter und so fort (irrgendwer fühlt sich immer auf den Schlips getreten). Also für einen Gildenleiter nicht einfach, denn rausschmeissen ist bei Casuals in der Regel auch nicht drin. Von daher stellt man sich dann die Frage, akzeptiert man es die Talentschmiede zu sein und später auf die Leute zu verzichten (teilweise auch im RL, leider) oder hat man es satt permanent Zeit in die Schlichtung des Ungleichgewichtes zu investieren und geht den "einfachen" Weg und macht eine Raidgilde oder geht in eine, da gibt's dann klare Ansagen und jeder weiss bescheid worauf er sich eingelassen hat. Passt es nicht, trennt man sich.

Meiner Meinung nach Casual = Sozial und Sozial ungleich einfach. Bei Casual Gilden müssen halt viele auch mal zurückstecken (Content, Items, Zeit, etc.) für den Gemeinsamen Fun oder Erfolg, dazu ist aber nicht jeder bereit und daran krankt es dann meistens. Und beide Fraktionen unter einen Hut zu bekommen ist eine harte Aufgabe.

Mit dem AddOn denke ich wird sich das aber wieder einrenken, denn da wird wenn der Itemreset eintritt, das oftmalige "Mitschwimmen" (in den Raidgilden und im EndContent) nicht mehr so einfach sein und der Wunsch nach Zusammenhalt (ggf. zusammen questen) wieder stärker werden. Zum Ende hin werden die gleichen Probelem wieder auftauchen. Das war vor BC so und wird auch mit WOTLK nicht anders werden denke ich. 

Ich habe mich daher am WE dazu durchgerungen doch wieder was neues zu starten. 

Vielleicht machst Du das auch, gründe Deine eigene und akzeptiere den ein oder anderen Abgang.


----------



## Biermischer (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Rifle Jack,
und vorab schon mal vielen Dank für die Zeit, und deine Gedanken. Mann merkt,das du aus Erfahrung sprichst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem ich mir deine Antwort durch den Kopf hab gehen lassen, sehe ich einige der Grundprobleme nun klarer. 
Da ich ein harmoniesüchtiger Mensch bin , und auch in WoW viel Wert auf das Zwischenmenschliche lege. werde ich deinen Tip beherzigen, und meine eigene Gilde eröffnen (Zitat Bender:"Mit Black Jack nud Nu..en")

Nein, das wird nicht der Gildenname. Ham wir kurz nach Relais schon mal versucht,und wurde dann vom GM wieder geschloßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du einen Char auf Blackmoore haben, wärst du gleich mal Gründungsmitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sollte hier noch wer drüber stolpern,der genauso denkt, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Sobald ich einen vernünftigen Gildennamen habe, und die Gilde steht, werde ich hier selbstverständlich nochmal alle Angaben reinposten.
Vorab: der Server ist Blackmoore, Auf Hordenseite

Nochmals danke an Jack, und vielleicht sieht man sich demnächst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finnel (30. Juli 2008)

moin moin,
ich hab das gleiche problem.... ich suche eine kleine nette gilde auf norgannon, die gerne mit 70ger in inis geht.

name sharaj

am liebsten eine gilde mit älteren spielern :-), habe aber absolut nichts gegen jüngere. doch in einer gilde mit nur unter 20jährigen würde ich mich nicht wohlfühlen ;-)

ihr könnt mich einfach ansprechen wenn ihr verstärkung für eure kleine gilde braucht.


----------



## finnel (30. Juli 2008)

sorry, 2mal geklickt


----------



## Rolandos (30. Juli 2008)

Ich kenne auf Todeswache eine Gilde, in der Spieler zwischen 15 und über 50 Jahren ihre Abenteuer erleben.  Die Gilde heist "Magna Veritas". Da ich schon einige Zeit nicht mehr Spiele, WOW ist mir einfach zu blöd geworden, weis ich nicht wer nun welchen Posten dort hat, mal im WOW Arsenal nachschauen. So weit ich weis, von einem Kumpel, habe die gerade mit den ersten Kararaids angefangen.


----------



## Biermischer (2. August 2008)

Danke für die Posts.

Bin weiterhin auf der Suche nach Hordespielern auf Blackmoore die ne nette und stressfreie Gilde suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einfach hier rein Posten oder per PM melden


----------



## Delon (4. August 2008)

Hallöchen Ü30 Fans,
hier gibts 'ne nette Übersicht über sogenannte "Erwachsenengilden":

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...82428&sid=3

Vielleicht is ja was für Euch dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls einer was auf Dun Morogh sucht, wendet Euch vertrauensvoll an uns: www.exil-gilde.de ^^

Grüße von nem "alten Sack"


----------



## justblue (4. August 2008)

Es gibt ein paar Gilden, die sehr viele Mitglieder haben. Ein Teil davon sind "Raidchars", die tatsächlich mehr oder weniger hardcore durch die 25er-Instanzen ziehen, ein anderer Teil davon sind "Ehrenmember" (oder wie immer sie genannt werden), die überhaupt nicht zum Raiden gezwungen werden, sondern einfach vor sich hinspielen und sich für z.B. Karazhan anmelden können, aber nicht müssen. Das klappt recht gut. Vielleicht kannst du dich ja bei den großen Gilden auf deinem Server umhören, ob sie so etwas auch machen.


----------



## Biermischer (5. August 2008)

Danke für die Tips,
über den Link bin ich auf eine Gilde auf Blackmoore gestoßen, nur leider (wie so oft) gibts da nen Aufnahmestop. Und so verfolge ich weiterhin den Plan,eine eigene Gilde zu Gründen. Leider fällt mir sseit einer Woche schon kein vernünftiger Name ein^^. Wenn der Geistesblitz eingeschlagen hat,poste ich hier nochmal alle Details. Bis dahin freue ich mich über weitere Tips, oder sogar Gleichgesinnte auf Blackmoore,Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## barbarella (5. August 2008)

die frage ist, ob du wirklich glücklicher damit wirst eine eigene gilde zu gründen.... denn die einstellung der leute ändert sich dadurch nicht .. 

in meiner gilde ist es auch so dass wir die ausbildungsschmiede des mithrilordens sind... die leute treten bei... sind sehr glücklich dass wir so hilfsbereit sind und die "kleinen" nicht hängen lassen... 

dann werden sie 70 und es ist ihnen nicht genug "nur" nach karazhan zu gehen sondern nach 3 tagen 70er dasein müssen die grossen raids schon her... und sie verlassen die gilde...

die meisten leute vergessen halt dass man sich nicht fragen sollte was die gilde für einen tun kann sondern dass man sich die frage stellen sollte.. was kannich für die gilde tun...

klingt komisch... ist aber so 

deswegen überlege dir ob es dich nicht noch unzufriedener macht wenn du gildenleiter bist und die mitglieder nicht an einem strang ziehen sondern nur jeder auf seinen vorteil bedacht ist


----------



## DummKow (5. August 2008)

finnel schrieb:


> moin moin,
> ich hab das gleiche problem.... ich suche eine kleine nette gilde auf norgannon, die gerne mit 70ger in inis geht.
> 
> name sharaj
> ...



Vielleicht sind wir ja das richtige für dich.
Wir, der "Club der dichten Töter", sind eine relativ kleine (ca. 30 Accounts) Gilde mit fast nur Erwachsenen auf Norgannons Allianz Seite.
Einge davon über 30, nur wenige unter 20! 
Wir gehen zwar auch ab und zu Kara, aber bei uns steht der Spaß im Vordergrund!

Wenn du Lust hast, schreib mir eine PN oder wisper ingame "Dummkow" oder "Bärlauch" an.

Gruß
Dummkow.


----------



## Biermischer (19. August 2008)

@ Bararella

Vielen dank für die Erfahrungswerte. Hab mir das durch den Kopf gehen lassen, und das Problem auch erkannt.
Klingt zwar komisch, aber ich hätt kein Problem damit, nur die Durchgangsgilde zu sein, da ich selber nur sehr langsam Fortschritte machen. Ein Problem seh ich daher eher darin,das ich als Casual ein Gildenleiter wäre,der nicht ständig online ist. Aber da sich meine Einladung eh an die Leute Richtet,die da ähnlich denken, wird sich der Kern der Leute mit der selben Einstellung schnell rauskristalisieren. Und wenn dabei Anfangs nur ne kleine Gruppe dabei raus kommt, hab ich damit auch kein Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für die Beiträge. Freu mich auch weiterhin über Tips und Anfragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knutti (20. August 2008)

Dann mach ich auch mal kurz Werbung  :-)

http://wow.n-d-m.net/

Beheimatet aber auf "der abyssische Rat" (RP-PVP, Gildenchat 100%ooc).

Momentan sind wir um die 30 Members, wobei der jüngste anfang 20 und der älteste 54 ist. Die meisten von uns befinden sich aber jenseits der 30. Geboten wird das was man von einer Casual-Gilde erwartet: Twinken, gemeinsames PvP, PvE (Raidbündniss mit einer anderen Casual-Gilde). 

Für mehr Infos PN oder HP besuchen :-)


----------



## Igorat (20. August 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich versteh das Problem nicht. Ich mein jetzt nicht das des TE, sondern das der Gilden. Meine Gilde (auf Todeswache) hat auch 2 Elemente, die die raiden gehen und die "Fun-Fraktion", wie ich sie nenne. Beide passen gut unter einen Hut, wobei auch der Raid Spaß hat, nicht falsch verstehen *g* Wenn mal einer aus der Stamm ausfällt, geht auch mal einer der Fun-Fraktion mit und auch die, die raiden, gehen mit der Funfraktion in Inis.

Wer mehr wissen will: http://www.sonnenlegion.gnx.at 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Igorat


----------



## Biermischer (31. August 2008)

So, nochmal danke an alle :9

Die Gilde ist jetzt gegründet : VVJ auf Blackmoore, Horde. Wer Bock hat, einfach nen Wisper oder Brief an Elgringo oder Biserka.

Ich hoffe man sieht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

